# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  ( عـــيــونك خـــدونــى ) اغنية رومانسية

## elhamy

هاااااى ازيكم وحشتونى بجد
انا النهاردة جاى وجيبلكم اغنية كتبتها لمطرب جديد اسمة شادى يارب تعجبكم ( الاغنية مسجلة اديو والفديو كليب قريب انشالله ) ادعولى يارب الاغنية تنجح



عيـــــونك نــدونى وفى قـلبك خــــدونى .. نــــــــدونى وخـــــــدونى .. وف حـضـنـك سبـــونى
اول ماشفت عنيك خدت قلبى لدنيا بعيد ... هية يدوب من نظرة عين شفت الدنيا بطعـم جـديد
يـاحـبـيـب عـنـيا قــرب شــويـة قـــولى بـعـنـيـك احـلى الكـلام
طول منتا جمبى بيزد فـى قلبى شوقى وغرامى يااجمل غــرام
يـاحـبـيـب عـنـيا حـس اللى بيا قــــدام عــيـونـك بنسة الكــلام 
طول منتا جمبى مقدرش اخبى حنين فـى قـلبى وحضنك امـان
عيـــــونك نــدونى وفى قـلبك خــــدونى .. نــــــــدونى وخـــــــدونى .. وف حـضـنـك سبـــونى
اول ماشفت عنيك خدت قلبى لدنيا بعيد ... هية يدوب من نظرة عين شفت الدنيا بطعـم جـديد
حــبـــك هـــوايـا قــربك مــنـايـا ياحــلم عمــرى عـشـت بستناه
مـن يـوم لقاك دبت فـى هــواك يا احلى مـــلاك كــنــت بـتمـناه
متـغـبش عنى من روحى خدنى ياحبيبـى قلبى نـفسة و مـنـــاه
تـفـضـل مـعايــا عـايش هـــوايا وعــيـــش مــعــاك اجـمل حياه
عيـــــونك نــدونى وفى قـلبك خــــدونى .. نــــــــدونى وخـــــــدونى .. وف حـضـنـك سبـــونى
اول ماشفت عنيك خدت قلبى لدنيا بعيد ... هية يدوب من نظرة عين شفت الدنيا بطعـم جـديد
فــى عـنـيك حـنـية بـتاثـر فـيـا ياكلمة حب فى قلبى سمعتها 
دة حيـــاتى هـنا ياحبـيـبـى انا جــــوايا لــيـك احــلام ملكتها
قلبك دة نسمة بيهمس فى قلبى همسة جـــوة مــنى عشقتها 
حـبـك هـنايا ومـالــوش نهاية يـااجـمل حـكـاية انـا عـشتها

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

كلماتها جميلة جدا يا الهامي .. ماشاء الله ..

تسلم ايدك يا اخي .. بجد رائعة .

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## elhamy

شكرااااااا على مرورك وعلى كلماتك الجميلة وميرسى اوى  انى ديما بتردى على كلماتى البسيطة ويارب تكون عجبتك 

اخواكى / الهامى عبدالله

----------


## tota159

ماشفت عنيك خدت قلبى لدنيا بعيد ... هية يدوب من نظرة عين شفت الدنيا بطعـم جـديد
فــى عـنـيك حـنـية بـتاثـر فـيـا ياكلمة حب فى قلبى سمعتها 
دة حيـــاتى هـنا ياحبـيـبـى انا جــــوايا لــيـك احــلام ملكتها
قلبك دة نسمة بيهمس فى قلبى همسة جـــوة مــنى عشقتها 
حـبـك هـنايا ومـالــوش نهاية يـااجـمل حـكـاية انـا عـشتها[/size][/color]



كلمات رقيقة يا الهامى ودائما كلماتك رائعة ورومانسية
ربنا يوفقك ويسعدك والشريط ينجح 
وبصراحة اجمل جزء عجبنى دة 
فى انتظارك لسماع ارق الكلمات منك

----------


## tota159

ماشفت عنيك خدت قلبى لدنيا بعيد ... هية يدوب من نظرة عين شفت الدنيا بطعـم جـديد
فــى عـنـيك حـنـية بـتاثـر فـيـا ياكلمة حب فى قلبى سمعتها 
دة حيـــاتى هـنا ياحبـيـبـى انا جــــوايا لــيـك احــلام ملكتها
قلبك دة نسمة بيهمس فى قلبى همسة جـــوة مــنى عشقتها 
حـبـك هـنايا ومـالــوش نهاية يـااجـمل حـكـاية انـا عـشتها



كلمات رقيقة يا الهامى ودائما كلماتك رائعة ورومانسية
ربنا يوفقك ويسعدك والشريط ينجح 
وبصراحة اجمل جزء عجبنى دة 
فى انتظارك لسماع ارق الكلمات منك

----------


## أشرف المصرى

الله
 عل احساس الصدق والكلمات المعبرة عن شاعر رومانسى



اشرف المصرى

----------


## فنان فقير

الاخ / الهامى
بعد التحيه
انا عرفت انك قادم على عمل شريط جديد 
واكيد فيه  شعرا  معاك فى الشريط اولا
الاهتمام باموضوع 
ثانيا: تقسيم الاغنيه الى مذهب و2 كوبليه 
عشان المساحه الزمنيه للملحن 
عشان يقدر يلعب قفيها
 ثالثا:نفس الكوبليه الاول فى المزيكا هو نفسه فى التانىمع تغير الكلام
عشان مافيش ملحن يحرجك ويعرف انك فاهم  
واتمنى لك التوفيق وانا تحت امرك اخوك فنان فقير
a_s_shikh@hotmail.com
ونفسه على الياهو

----------


## أبو كريم وبس

الله ينور عليك يا ألهامى فعلأ كلمات جميلة ربنا معاك وقلوبنا كلها معاك وأتمنة تكون على أحسن حال وأنا بجد من أشد معجبينك وربنا يوفقك وبأزن الله هتحقق أحلامك كلها وتبقى مطرب مشهور  بس متنسناش وطنشنة أزعل ياريت تعتبرنى صديق مخلص ولو 
عايز  أى خدمة أنا تحت أمرك أنا بصراحة لسة بكتب جديد وأنشاء الله مع الوقت هكون كويس ..
أشكرك ومع تحياتى صديقى إلهامى...أخوك أبو كريم
ودة أميلى      
ahmed_amen425@hotmail.com
ونفسة ياهوووووو

----------


## زعبله2

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ا

----------

